# Just a doodle



## thatgirl (Mar 21, 2011)

I was bored in class so I do what I always do...DOODLE! It also kinda looks like the tattoo I wanna get! Sorry it's so big. :/


----------



## Harley (Mar 20, 2011)

Cool. Post pics of the tattoo when its done. Done you have any color ideas or will it be b&w?


----------



## thatgirl (Mar 21, 2011)

I will! I just want black and white. I want one on each shoulder/chest area.


----------



## BettaBuddi1221 (Jul 21, 2010)

That si not just a doodle. It is amazing!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

REally good.


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

This is amazing! And a really cool tattoo idea, you should be proud


----------

